# Headache anavar



## Bulgeman.123 (Jul 16, 2012)

Hi everyone just wanted to know if this is Normal (side affect) started 50mg spilt dose on Monday of anavar I've been getting headaches does this pass or can it be a constant side also feeling more tired than normal I expected to feel more tired near the end of the cycle not at the start any help would be good chaps as its my first cycle


----------



## Matty-boy (Jan 9, 2012)

Maybe get your blood pressure checked, it could just be the nerves/stress of taking it?


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

I would seriously doubt anavar would be causing these effects unless you are possibly allergic or taking some kind of unwanted reaction.

But var is mild and very few get any kind of sides.

Are you drinking plenty of water?


----------



## sunn (Apr 11, 2011)

As it is a non aromatising steriod you wouldnt get water retention leading to higher bp however I have seen a few people getting headackes so would be interesting to know why?


----------



## Bulgeman.123 (Jul 16, 2012)

Think I will just stick it out just seen another post,they can pass after a few days could just be down to stress nerves lol,I'm drinking bout 3-4 litres of water?


----------



## lionheart1436114838 (Apr 11, 2012)

i've just started a test prop/var cycle and i'm a lot more tired also?!?!


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Tiredness is only something that I have seen when I have been suffering from water retention, again not something I would expect on prop and var, unless your diet is shocking.

You should be feeling and looking great.


----------



## alan1971 (Mar 30, 2012)

Bulgeman.123 said:


> Hi everyone just wanted to know if this is Normal (side affect) started 50mg spilt dose on Monday of anavar I've been getting headaches does this pass or can it be a constant side also feeling more tired than normal I expected to feel more tired near the end of the cycle not at the start any help would be good chaps as its my first cycle


 i had headaches for the first week or so when on anavar, it did go away, also drink plenty of water.


----------



## Bulgeman.123 (Jul 16, 2012)

I have stoped taking the veyron anavar as I did not feel it was doing a lot apart from giveing me headaches and making me feel more tired I had some rohm anavar this stuff works fast no headache any more,sweating a lot tho but it just feels better dosed and I feel good now If anyone knows what I mean


----------



## under (May 8, 2007)

Yes a side of var it should go in a few days. Then once you stop u may get them again for a few days. nothing to worry about. Enjoy I'm just finishing up 8 weeks on 100 mgs per day. Gained about a stone and lost about the same in fat give or take and this is whilst on low cals.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

under said:


> Yes a side of var it should go in a few days. Then once you stop u may get them again for a few days. nothing to worry about. Enjoy I'm just finishing up 8 weeks on 100 mgs per day. Gained about a stone and lost about the same in fat give or take and this is whilst on low cals.


holy crap lol


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

Also remember, your anavar might be fake and a mixture or not even anavar at all. just a thought  ! Yeah i put on about 4kg from only 50mg and was few percent leaner Itsasecret, nothing out the norm with good diet.


----------



## Godzuki (Sep 30, 2011)

Yeah I got the headaches and lethargy with var but they past in the second week , at the end of the cycle I started getting bad cramps in my arms and legs quite regularly pumps in my back where bad but at the end of taking 75mg ed I gained a lot and looked fantastic , can't wait to do it again .


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

so your only taking 50 mg per day ????


----------

